# looking to live in residential caravan park in southern spain



## oopa (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi all,

We are looking at long term rentals on a residential caravan park in southern Spain.

I'm a bricklayer and my wife is an office worker, we are looking to relocate on a permanent basis.

Any tips, costs for rental, suggested parks etc etc would be a great help.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

oopa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are looking at long term rentals on a residential caravan park in southern Spain.
> 
> ...


do you have work lined up?

that would help narrow down an area, at least


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

With property prices so low it may well be cheaper to rent an apartment or house. With the collapse of the property market there are thousands and thousands of unemployed builders as I'm sure you know so there is little or no chance of work for you. Are you retiring on a pension?


----------



## BGD (May 2, 2012)

Ground rent fees on mobile homes are pricey. Oftern 2,000 to 3,000 euros per year. For a tiny box on a tiny plot.
You'll probably find you can rent a flat for less than a mobile home now. My suggestion would be to rent a flat short-term, for maybe three months, as soon as you land here, to give you time to look around and decide on something more permanent.
Whatever you do, do not agree to pay the asking price as rent. 
Haggle very very hard indeed. It really is a buyers market. For each person waving money and wanting to rent there are maybe 100 people desperate to rent out or flog their property.
If they are asking 500 per month, my suggestion would be to offer 300. If they don't accept, one of the neighbours who is also desperate for cash will.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Personally I cannot imagine how uncomfortable it would be to live in a metal box through fierce Spanish summers, nor bitterly cold winters. The climate is not always benign!


----------

